# Doublons dans Mail



## lezzzart@gmail.com (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour, J'esseye d'importer mon compte Gmail dans le soft Mail. 
J'ai plus de 6000 messages à importer, 4/5 de ces messages s'importent sans soucis, puis ça s'arrete d'importer... ( 0ko/sec dans l'onglet d'activité). Et ceci, après plusieurs essais... 
Si je réimporte les messages, il importe certains memes messages qui sont déja importés... comment supprimer ces doublons? Merci !!


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

bonjour

premiere chose

je sais bien que gmail a un très bon filtre antispam , mais avec ce pseudo tu vas etre bombardé par les robots spammeurs  recolteurs d'adresses !

demande à un administrateur ( nom en rouge) de changer ton pseudo
-
2 è chose
import d'archives qui cafouille
une methode simple pour eviter les doublons
tout effacer et recommencer

ou desactiver ce compte là dans Mail
et le recréer dans Mail 

avec gmail tu n'as aucune gene à recommencer  les imports puisqu'il garde tout
( du moins si tu n'as RIEN changé aux reglages indiqués sur la page d'aide pour Mail dans l'aide gmail)


Note du modo : et pense à poser tes questions sur les logiciels "internet" dans le forum "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## lezzzart@gmail.com (3 Février 2008)

Hum, effectivement, mal vu pour mon pseudo .. :s

Merci pour ta réponse ! J'ai déja esseyé hélas de supprimer ce compte sur Mail et recréer un nouveau compte et tout réimporter Mais il me fait la meme truc.  Je vais réesseyer de tout importer.. Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

tu as une autre solution
ne rien importer!

( et faire tes recherches dans les archives en ligne)

tout dépend de tes besoins
En réflechissant on réalise qu'en fait on n'a pas besoin de fouiller  si souvent que ca dans les archives 

-bien entendu les nouveaux messages traités via Mail tu les gardes dans Mail

--
Autre solution
l'Imap


----------



## papibob (4 Février 2008)

quitte mail 
va dans : petite maison/bibliothèque/ préférences/ mais ce fichier sur le bureau: com.apple.mail.plist
relance mail, il va refaire ce fichier et reprendra tout tes mails mais il y aura des doublons !!!
nécessite a faire du ménage !


----------

